

Go tools - DAddYE
http://gotools.org

======
DAddYE
Side note, the author @shurcool is a friend. He is probably the most
passionate guy about go.

You can read more about go tools here:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-
nuts/g7O_o0yI...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-
nuts/g7O_o0yIQH0/discussion)

------
shurcooL
If you haven't tried it yet, go to any package and press R on your keyboard.
That's really the coolest thing about it IMO.

